# Atlantic Steam Navigation



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Any one have any info on this company ? I think it had ships that serviced British Military bases in the 50s and 60s in the Med and up the Persian Gulf.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

sparks69 said:


> Any one have any info on this company ? I think it had ships that serviced British Military bases in the 50s and 60s in the Med and up the Persian Gulf.


Google The Ship List


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ship List*



sparks69 said:


> Any one have any info on this company ? I think it had ships that serviced British Military bases in the 50s and 60s in the Med and up the Persian Gulf.


I have a copy of Sunderland Forge listing of ship owners and fleets for 1960, there is a big listing for this company. I will scan and add some time tomorrow. Cheers, Roger


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

I sailed on the Viking Viscount for 6 days in 1976 I thought it was owned by Townsend Thoresen. My discharge book shows in the column for 
' Official or company stamp ' Atlantic Steam Navigation PO Box No.7 The Ferry? The Docks,Felixstowe,Suffolk. I would also be interested to know more about this company.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Doesn't sound dodgy at all.....(Jester)


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fleet listing 1960*

Trying to get this attached!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for replies. I'm trying to find some information about a relative, Capt Stuart Hickman who was a Master with ASN in the 60's. He was an Australian who lived in Jersey.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Try Googling them sparks69. Plenty of info. there. I remember them running tank landing craft ships from Preston to Larne in 50's/60's. One of the first roll on/ roll off companies.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

In the 60's and 70's half of my village worked on the Doric, Ionic and Bardic Ferry from Larne to Preston.
I often travelled as a foot-passenger to Preston and it was a very comfortable overnight passage. Slap-up breakfast, off to the train station and in Hull Paragon before noon.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Trader is certainly correct, many of the 'Empire' LCTs followed by the Bardic ferry then the Ionic & others later. Preston to/from Larne, sailings nearly every tide.
Atlantic Steam navigation had office on Preston Dock in the good old days.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Atlantic*



Trader said:


> Try Googling them sparks69. Plenty of info. there. I remember them running tank landing craft ships from Preston to Larne in 50's/60's. One of the first roll on/ roll off companies.


You will see I have printed the full list of their ships in my post.


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Engine Serang said:


> In the 60's and 70's half of my village worked on the Doric, Ionic and Bardic Ferry from Larne to Preston.


I was with Decca in Fleetwood in the late sixties and seventies we used to get called to those vessels in Preston for any radar service as they all had two Decca valve radars.

One of the R/O's was Irish who if I remember correctly was named John Gilmour, I was called to change a 16" CRT on one of the radars, just as I was about to remove the old one he ran out on the wing of the bridge, apparently he had at sometime tried to change one himself but had not made sure it was completely out of its mount and as he moved it sideways it broke at the neck of the tube and imploded causing glass injuries to his arms, consequently the quick dash he was not going to hang about as I removed one.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

CRTs make a wonderfully loud pop when dropped face down from the bridge wing.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

So do Leckys. Although some bounce.


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

I joined the Empire Nordic as Donkey greaser at Tilbury on 15 January 1962 and paid off only a couple of weeks later in Liverpool on 28 January, we were on the Tilbury -Antwerp run carrying mostly military vehicles and caravan quarters destined for the BAOR. One trip we carried a circus. Going aft through the vehicle deck to oil the steering gear on the 12 -4 had a fright not only with the sounds of the animals roaring, bellowing snorting and farting but a figure rose in front of me. One of the trainers had turned in with his animals as they would be nervous with the ship rolling. An ex tank landing craft she was to be sold/laid-up/scrapped. I was asked to join the Doric Ferry and was sent up to Troon where I joined her at the Ailsa Shipyard signing on at Greenock on 8 February 1962. A good ship she was too. Double berth cabins, good feeder and onerotational week off in every six, probably one of the first companies to do this. Four hours a day overtime between watches, painting down below. After doing speed trials and so on we went on the Preston to Larne run. After a couple of months our base port was Tilbury with 2 trips to Amsterdam one week and 2 to Rotterdam the next. Signed off at Tilbury on 30 June. The company was formed by a Colonel Bustard after the war in which he had responsibilty for shifting material around the globe by sea.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

ES! Didn't the office notice that you 'lost' more of us than did your colleagues? (Unless they all bounced).


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

sparks69 said:


> Any one have any info on this company ? I think it had ships that serviced British Military bases in the 50s and 60s in the Med and up the Persian Gulf.


I was EDH on the Europic Ferry in 1968. Boring, but great ovies 
I also have a copy of "By Road - Across the Sea. A History of ASN."


----------



## mikeharrison (Aug 8, 2008)

sparks69 said:


> Thanks for replies. I'm trying to find some information about a relative, Capt Stuart Hickman who was a Master with ASN in the 60's. He was an Australian who lived in Jersey.


There are still meetings of ex ASN personnel held in and around Felixstowe. Do let me know if you do not find the information you are looking for and I will see if I can be of help.
Regards, Mike


----------



## TABNAB (Mar 28, 2006)

R651400 said:


> Any R/O aboard SN sail with this Company? I somehow get the impression they were direct-employ..


They were certainly direct employ in the 50's, I thing they were owned by a Colonel Bustard.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

mikeharrison said:


> There are still meetings of ex ASN personnel held in and around Felixstowe. Do let me know if you do not find the information you are looking for and I will see if I can be of help.
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike, still nowt info so grateful of any help.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

I joined ASN in 1966 and stayed with them until 1979 when I was made medically redundant due to my eyesight and having to wear glasses.

The company started off as ASN,then was taken over by Townsend and finally P&O.i am sure that i sailed on every ship the company owned from LSTs out of preston and the Viking voyager and Valiant out of tilbury and felixstowe.A great company and great shipmates,


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

A number of posts by our dear deceased member, Stan Mayes refer to ASN which he sailed on many times, Tilbury / Hamburg with military vehicles. These were the old LCT vessels.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

jimthehat said:


> I joined ASN in 1966 and stayed with them until 1979 when I was made medically redundant due to my eyesight and having to wear glasses.
> 
> The company started off as ASN,then was taken over by Townsend and finally P&O.i am sure that i sailed on every ship the company owned from LSTs out of preston and the Viking voyager and Valiant out of tilbury and felixstowe.A great company and great shipmates,


Of course the Voyager and Valiant only sailed out of felixstowe, the initial sailings out of Tilbury before moving to felixstowe were the Cerdic,doric and Gaelic ferriys.the next 2 ships to sail out of Felixstowe were the Celtic Ferry(a large ex american steam turbine ship and the Europic ferry.

The two ships on the Preston Northern Ireland service were the bardic and Ionic Ferry.


----------



## mikeharrison (Aug 8, 2008)

sparks69 said:


> Thanks Mike, still nowt info so grateful of any help.


Will do. I will ask the ex ASN guys that I know.
Regards, Mike


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

KYRENIA said:


> A number of posts by our dear deceased member, Stan Mayes refer to ASN which he sailed on many times, Tilbury / Hamburg with military vehicles. These were the old LCT vessels.


I also sailed on one of the LSTs out of Preston to Larne,in bad weather it could sometimes take us 5 days to do the trip.

preston to molfrey bay, then hop across to the isle of Man then up to the sw coast of scotland and finally across to Larne.It was very scary standing in the wheelhouse and watching the ship bend and flex in front of you,


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

posted by jimthehat:


> _
> It was very scary standing in the wheelhouse and watching the ship bend and flex in front of you,_


VLCCs do that as well, one can get quite dizzy watching.


----------



## mikeharrison (Aug 8, 2008)

sparks69 said:


> Thanks Mike, still nowt info so grateful of any help.


Hi, one of the ex ASN gentleman has very kindly found some information. Please do send me a private email.
Regards, Mike
<smile>


----------



## mikeharrison (Aug 8, 2008)

sparks69 said:


> Thanks Mike, still nowt info so grateful of any help.


Hi Chris,
I have been trying to send you a private message about your relative, but SN will not let me , as it says that your message inbox is full.
Regards, Mike


----------

